# Gino K-9



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Gino the K-9 was stabbed last night. Thank goodness he will recover. 

http://www.q13fox.com/news/kcpq-061509-k9stabbed,0,1234516.story


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It would be interesting to know if the dog continued the attack. It also demonstrates the old axiom of; never bring a knife to a gunfight. 

DFrost


----------

